
Ask HN: Are there any good open-source OneNote alternatives? - kkaranth
I use OneNote to make notes on and organize whatever I&#x27;m reading. But I would prefer to use an open source alternative(which I could self-host). Also, I sometimes have a sync issues with OneNote, making it difficult to rely on. Any ideas?<p>A pure markdown based solution isn&#x27;t really ideal. I like the rich text formatting of OneNote and the ability to insert media, draw over it, etc.
======
Ultramanoid
Take a look at [https://tiddlywiki.com](https://tiddlywiki.com)

------
Nilef
Notion.so Cannot recommend enough

I mean its not open source but its also 5 guys in a garage and not a giant
megacorp

~~~
kkaranth
The free version seems to have "1000 free blocks". How far does this go? Do
you think its worth the annual fee of $60?

~~~
zackboe
Personally, yes. I'm sitting around 50% right now, but have no reservations
upgrading if/when I reach the need to. It's something you'll have to play with
yourself to see if you can get it working in a way that makes sense for you -
I know a few people who felt it didn't provide enough structure for them.

------
5etho
Notion - learned from hn

------
david_frier
also check out Joplin

